# XTZ Unveils Its New Cinema Series Speaker Lineup



## Todd Anderson

There’s something irresistible about audio equipment that has that “look.” What look, you may ask? We’re talking classic lines, a subtle edginess, a sense of substantiality, and hints of something fresh and new. These are just the qualities confidently carried by *XTZ Sound’s* newly minted speaker series, the subject of today’s product preview. 

The Swedish brand XTZ Sound has been in the speaker business for the better part of a decade, founded by a conglomerate of industry engineers, technicians, manufacturers, and producers who joined forces “to offer the best relation between price, performance, and quality on the market.” Relying on high quality components (drivers sourced from SEAS and Peerless, for example), cost reduction techniques such as direct sales, and an aggressive three week “Buy & Try” in-home trial period, XTZ has certainly been turning heads with an excellent array of products ranging from full size speakers to headphones and power amplifiers to subwoofers.









_XTZ's gorgeous Cinema Series lineup (SUB 1X12 not pictured)._​
XTZ’s most recent entry into its catalog is a collection of speakers and subs called the *Cinema Series*. The company says the series takes direct aim at four categories of speaker qualities (size, sound, SPL, and spreading optimizations) and if their looks are any indication, the Cinema Series are primed to deliver.

The boldly appealing M6 bookshelf speaker carries front channel duties in the Cinema Series. It features a dual woofer system in a MTM configuration, with the tweeter component being an eye-catching grouping of 4 soft dome tweeters. This “Quad Tweeter Array” allows for higher SPLs and lower distortion, while controlling dispersion and avoiding early reflections from side walls. The speaker also features an angled front to enforce directional spreading even when the speaker is flush against a wall. XTZ touts the speaker’s high quality crossover components, twisted internal cabling (99.9% copper), and other quality materials.

The M6 is a substantially sized bookshelf (17.3” H X 9.1”W X 8.7” D, 19.8 lbs.) that can be wall or stand mounted. It’s available now for $1,000 USD (per unit).

Complementing the M6 is the equally appealing S5 hybrid 3-Way surround channel speaker, which features Dipole and Dipole X3 options. This model carries dual tweeters and two opposing wideband drivers. XTZ’s unique Dipole X3 option accommodates multi-seat applications by providing users with a three-direction dipole function. In an attempt to make placement as easy as possible, the company designed the M6 surrounds to remain on the small side (11.1” X 8” X 8.8”, 16.5 lbs.). 

The S5 is also available now, priced at $1,400 per pair.

Finally, we arrive at the low end. XTZ has two Cinema Series subs: the SUB 1X12 and the SUB 3X12. The more compact of the two (SUB 1X12) is a 53.9lb 12-inch driver bass reflex/sealed hybrid design in a 17.7” X 20” X 18.7” 18mm MDF cabinet. To keep resonance at a minimum, internal construction features 40mm thick bracing and a 30mm thick baffle. The sub’s hybrid status reflects a selectable slot bass reflex port that maximizes floor coupling, reduces port resonance, and maintains cabinet stability. On the power side, the SUB 1X12 musters 500 Watts RMS with a 900 Watt peak output. XTZ reports anechoic measurements of 19-160 Hz (ported) and 24-160Hz (closed).

The SUB 1X12’s big brother is a larger (44.5” X 21.1” X 21.9”, 170 lb.) subsonic hammer. Similar to the 1X12, the 3X12 is ported hybrid sub…but the comparisons really stop there. This model features three 12-inch drivers capable of SPL measurements exceeding 120 decibels. It’s powered by a beefy amplification section capable of 1500 Watts RMS (2700 Watts peak) and can dig incredibly low (XTZ reports 16-160 Hz ported and 22-160 Hz closed). 

The 1X12 and 3X12 will be available in late September 2014, priced at $1,100 and $2,500 each.

As part of XTZ’s quality control, the company opens and inspects a percentage of incoming products. They currently have a limited inventory of Cinema Series M6 LCR channels and S5 Dipole surround speakers (inspected) being offered at a 15-percent discount with free shipping. In addition, through the end of September 2014, the company is offering both subwoofer models at a 15-percent discount with free shipping. For more information, contact Jason Lee (Director of Business Development, XTZ Sound USA) at [email protected]. 

Visit *XTZSound.com* for more information on the Cinema Series and their other products. 

_Image Credit: XTZ Sound_


----------



## theJman

I hope these folks finally start getting some traction in the US. I've grown weary of being the only person who seems to know much about them. It's time others joined the party.


----------



## Todd Anderson

theJman said:


> I hope these folks finally start getting some traction in the US. I've grown weary of being the only person who seems to know much about them. It's time others joined the party.


You and me both...their in-home trial is more than reasonable to boot!


----------



## yoda13

I don't know much about the company (heard about them for the first time when Jim reviewed one of their sub's last year) but I know this, them subs are looking fantastic!


----------



## theJman

As I mentioned above, I'm getting tired of being the only one who knows about this company (in NA anyway). I've reviewed 2 of their products, and have owned 2 as well, and I've never been disappointed. Hopefully once they get their website issues squared away they can start getting more exposure. I think people might be surprised with what this company has to offer. They aren't selling to the "best bang for the buck!" crowd though, which always seems to be a bone of contention for a lot of the people who frequent most forums, but since I'm not in that demographic their speakers and subwoofers are fine for me.


----------



## Iaria

not sure about the looks, they look too much like Ken Kreisel Q125 speakers :dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## theJman

The two models do appear to share design elements, but I'm not certain that's necessarily a bad thing if the Q125 is a good speaker. After all, Ken certainly knows what he's doing - if you're going to use someone as a template he would certainly be a wise choice. Perhaps XTZ saw/heard something they liked and are creating a variant. Either way, for me it's not really an issue. There are probably hundreds of different speakers that use a soft dome tweeter and a 5.5" midrange, but I'm not sure it's a sticking point to anyone buying them that they all might share a design with the first one made.


----------



## Iaria

theJman said:


> The two models do appear to share design elements, but I'm not certain that's necessarily a bad thing if the Q125 is a good speaker. After all, Ken certainly knows what he's doing - if you're going to use someone as a template he would certainly be a wise choice. Perhaps XTZ saw/heard something they liked and are creating a variant. Either way, for me it's not really an issue. There are probably hundreds of different speakers that use a soft dome tweeter and a 5.5" midrange, but I'm not sure it's a sticking point to anyone buying them that they all might share a design with the first one made.


Ok, I see your point, when they are available, will you do a comparison to the Ken Kreisel's? just curious to see if the original(ken's) are better or worse than the competition


----------



## theJman

Iaria said:


> Ok, I see your point, when they are available, will you do a comparison to the Ken Kreisel's? just curious to see if the original(ken's) are better or worse than the competition


I've actually made arrangements with XTZ already to get a full Cinema Series system when the 1X12 sub is available in the US - which is probably 2 months from now - so that one should be published sometime in the fall. Ironically, I had a tacit commitment last year with Ken's PR firm for a Q125 system as well. Unfortunately my contact (or the entire PR firm) is no longer working with Kreisel Sound, so it went by the wayside. After my review of the DXD-808 subwoofer I was looking forward to hearing those speakers, but it wasn't to be I suppose.


----------



## XTZ USA

Hi Jim,

I am happy to report that the Cinema Subs are in the final stage of validation and will enter mass production phase within a couple weeks. 

Barring any unforeseen issues (knocking on wood), they should arrive at our California warehouse in late October.

Are you sure you don't want to test the system with 3X12?

XTZ Cinema Series











Jason


----------



## theJman

XTZ USA said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I am happy to report that the Cinema Subs are in the final stage of validation and will enter mass production phase within a couple weeks.
> 
> Barring any unforeseen issues (knocking on wood), they should arrive at our California warehouse in early October.
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to test the system with 3X12?


Jason, thanks for the update. Let me know how things progress and when the time is near we can start making arrangements. Regarding the subwoofer... given its weight I just assumed XTZ would prefer to send the 1X12, but if you would rather showcase the 3X12 instead I'm fine with that. I own a hand truck so I'll be able to move it around with relative ease.


----------



## XTZ USA

Hello Fellow Forum members,

As a company with fanatical obsession for reliability and quality control, we open and inspect certain percentage of all incoming shipments.

We have a limited inventory of *Cinema Series M6 LCR and S5 Dipole Surround Speakers *that were opened and repacked for inspection. They have never left our warehouse and are in perfectly new condition. They are covered under our 60 day Buy & try At-Home Audition and 5 Year Warranty. We will even pay for the return shipping if you are not completely satisfied with them.

M6 LCR Speakers-----Regular Price $1000-----After 15% Discount $850

S5 Surround Dipole Speakers-----Regular Price $700----- After 15% Discount $595

We are also offering an opportunity to pre-order the 1X12 and 3X12 powered subwoofers at 15% discount and FREE SHIPPING as well. Cinema Series subwoofers are scheduled to arrive in our California warehouse by mid-October.

3X12 Powered Subwoofer----- Regular Price $2500----- After 15% Discount $2125

1X12 Powered Subwoofer ----- Regular Price $1100 ----- After 15% Discount $935

*Please contact me directly at [email protected] for 15% discount and FREE SHIPPING.
*

XTZ Cinema Series - Compact hifi cinema experience.











Jason


----------



## XTZ USA

Hi Jim,

I will try to give you plenty of advance notice and let you know as soon as I confirm that the subs are on the way. I will see if we can send you both the 1X12 and 3x12. Stay tuned.

Jason



theJman said:


> Jason, thanks for the update. Let me know how things progress and when the time is near we can start making arrangements. Regarding the subwoofer... given its weight I just assumed XTZ would prefer to send the 1X12, but if you would rather showcase the 3X12 instead I'm fine with that. I own a hand truck so I'll be able to move it around with relative ease.


----------

